# For All You People Buying the Twinkies...



## GrnXnham (Nov 17, 2012)

Ever since Hostess announced they were going out of business a few days ago, people have been buying Hostess products (especially Twinkies) like crazy. Now some people are trying to sell them for a fortune on eBay. People are acting like these things are gold bricks or something.

Relax people. Twinkies aren't going away.

If there is still demand for a product made by a company going out of business, another company will purchase the rights to keep producing that product. In other words, if people still want Twinkies, they will still be able to get them. They might be gone temporarily but they will be back. They may not be called HOSTESS Twinkies anymore. They might be Microsoft Twinkies or Toyota Twinkies but they will still be Twinkies.

In the mean time, there are Twinkie recipes all over the internet. You can make your own. It really doesn't take that many ingredients. They aren't hard to make.

I don't personally like Twinkies but I'm just trying to help keep everyone's blood pressure down with this "public service announcement."


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 18, 2012)

GrnXnham said:


> They may not be called HOSTESS Twinkies anymore. They might be Microsoft Twinkies or Toyota Twinkies but they will still be Twinkies.



My money is on Bimbo Twinkies.

If they were Microsoft Twinkies it would take years to learn how to really eat one, because they'd require constant complex upkeep. And if they were Toyota Twinkies they'd be beige and would taste beige..


----------



## lensman (Nov 18, 2012)

I still have one from 1992. Do you think now is the time to sell it on eBay? Are prices peaking?


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm perplexed by the people stockpiling the twinkies. Have they not ever looked at the ingredients ?



> - http://science.howstuffworks.com/innovation/edible-innovations/twinkie.htm
> 
> - http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/38872091/ns/today-food/t/ingredients-twinkie-eaters-ingest/
> 
> ...


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 18, 2012)

Instructables editor Scoochmaroo has her award-winning Homemade Twinkies recipe posted here; this recipe was the winner of a recent comparison test of homemade Twinkies. This is the same chef who perfected one of my personal faves, the Five-Minute Microwave Cake, long before I could get it right..


----------



## Mattaus (Nov 18, 2012)

As an Australian who has been to the United States once in my life time (many more trips planned), I go nuts for Twinkies. That and the creme filled chocolate things Hostess also make.

Thanks for the recipe...I have my next weekend project. Yum yum yum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lensman (Nov 18, 2012)

Mattaus said:


> That and the creme filled chocolate things Hostess also make.


Ding Dongs? Ho Hos? Cupcakes?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know about you, but I don't think Bimbo Hohos will be very popular with women. Bimbo Ding Dongs have another conotation I'm not comfortable with.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 18, 2012)

Odds are that they get renamed by Christmas. We'll probably end up with Santa's Hohos, Bell's Ding Dongs, and Star's Twinkies.


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 18, 2012)

bye, I gotta go register star dongs, twitties, and dingbells..


----------



## lensman (Nov 18, 2012)

Or someone will buy Hostess and use the name. It'll be like Westinghouse where the name has been purchased for brand recognition. So we'll get Twinkies and Ho Hos imported from Mexico. 

Or it will be bought out by another nationwide bakery... "Hostess Twinkies, a Sara Lee company".


----------



## Mattaus (Nov 18, 2012)

lensman said:


> Ding Dongs? Ho Hos? Cupcakes?



Ding Dongs!!! Amazing lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Empath (Nov 18, 2012)

lensman said:


> Or someone will buy Hostess and use the name. It'll be like Westinghouse where the name has been purchased for brand recognition. So we'll get Twinkies and Ho Hos imported from Mexico.
> 
> Or it will be bought out by another nationwide bakery... "Hostess Twinkies, a Sara Lee company".



Grupo Bimbo of Mexico is the parent company of Bimbo Bakery USA, the largest baking company in the USA. In fact, Sara Lee is already a product of Bimbo.

Keep watching. The upcoming finagling may prove even more interesting (amazing) than what transpired between Sears and Kmart.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 18, 2012)

Mattaus said:


> Ding Dongs!!! Amazing lol.



True story; for those of you in other countries:






In other insane snack news, Cracker Jack will be introducing caffeinated Cracker Jack'd Power Bites, made with coffee for 70mg caffeine per serving, next year;


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 18, 2012)

what stinks is the 18000 lost jobs won't come back, and it is unlikely that the new 
owner of the brand name will reopen any Hostess/Interstate factory...they'll roll production into existing
factories and distribution...

yes Twinkies will come back ...hostess branding makes too much money to ignore.


----------



## biglights (Nov 18, 2012)

I actually prefer Zingers, now that is a delicious treat.


----------



## lensman (Nov 18, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> what stinks is the 18000 lost jobs won't come back, and it is unlikely that the new
> owner of the brand name will reopen any Hostess/Interstate factory...they'll roll production into existing
> factories and distribution...


If it does roll into a domestic company there's always the hope that it will be additive into the jobs at those existing (industrial) bakeries. And the same for distribution and such, not all the jobs will come back but some will and they will operate more efficiently than the original and so hopefully will be able to pay their folks more than Hostess, trading off productivity/efficiency for higher pay. 

And yes, I am an optimist. I also don't want to derail this thread about treats that I enjoyed in my youth. My grandma used to pack a Ding dong with my school lunch every day. 



biglights said:


> I actually prefer Zingers, now that is a delicious treat.


I went through a Zingers phase because of their sponsorship of the Charlie Brown specials!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 20, 2012)

I found a guy selling used aa Quarks on eBay....checked his other listings....$85 for a bunch of Hostess products.

~ Chance


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 20, 2012)

lensman said:


> Ding Dongs? Ho Hos? Cupcakes?



I went to get ding dongs Monday and "poof" nothing..... I 
didn't know the closed doors Iowa farm boy turned desert mountian man


----------



## Paladin (Nov 20, 2012)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I don't know about you, but I don't think Bimbo Hohos will be very popular with women. Bimbo Ding Dongs have another conotation I'm not comfortable with.



Once while visiting my Mom the grocery checker was wearing a name tag that said "Naste Ho". I'm betting she was Vietnamese (and her supervisor had a weird sense of amusement).

Paladin


----------



## mortepa (Nov 20, 2012)

Bought the very last Hostess cherry pie out of the machine today...along with a coke.

I took a moment to reminisce the days of old when this combo was a staple of my daily diet.

Ahh, the good old days...


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 20, 2012)

Late night TV host Jimmy Fallon on the Bimbo buyout: "I saw a headline about it and got confused, it said 'Bimbo makes grab for Ding Dong.'"


----------



## SemiMan (Nov 24, 2012)

Hostess products are already made under license in other countries. You can still get them north of the border.


----------



## Norman (Nov 24, 2012)

SemiMan said:


> Hostess products are already made under license in other countries. You can still get them north of the border.



Not quite. I was wandering through the aisles of the local grocery store, and found that while Twinkies were not on sale, Jo Louis & the rest were. The difference? Hostess logo on the Twinkie box, while the rest were licenced to somebody else.

If people are still going crazy about Twinkies, maybe Canada should finish that border fence the US started.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 24, 2012)

HOW TO MAKE TWINKIES - VIDEO RECIPE - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=zGKsWrpsKtI

BATTER:
1/2 cup Self Raising flour
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons milk
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
5 eggs
3/4 cup caster sugar

FILLING:
3/4 cup caster sugar
1 tablespoon corn syrup
3 egg whites
pinch salt
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

There is a Hostess Bake Set with the bake pan. Get them before they are gone.


----------



## SemiMan (Dec 7, 2012)

Norman said:


> Not quite. I was wandering through the aisles of the local grocery store, and found that while Twinkies were not on sale, Jo Louis & the rest were. The difference? Hostess logo on the Twinkie box, while the rest were licenced to somebody else.
> 
> If people are still going crazy about Twinkies, maybe Canada should finish that border fence the US started.



I suspect this may have been hoarding.

Saputo (Canada) has the license to the Trade Marks and Brand Names for Hostess Twinkies and Cupcakes in Canada. Their may be a different license for other products which may have been another reason for this and who was supplying that store.


http://www.takefiveaday.com/2012/11/29/the-twinkie-situation-is-all-good-in-canada/

Semiman


----------



## jimbofish (Jan 24, 2013)

Any word yet on when or if Hostess treats will be available again?


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 25, 2013)

The bakeries will be sold at the end of February; Flowers Foods has stated their intention to bid ("Flowers Twinkies"? Doesn't sound right..) Until then, heed the siren call of that naughty little succubus Debbie:


----------



## Steve K (Jan 26, 2013)

no disrespect to Miss Debbie, but her goods are not a match for those of the recently departed Hostess! The quality of the materials is very apparent, and the "chocolate" in the little Debbie products is a pale shadow of that of the Hostess goodies. 
Granted, I rarely ate either of these (talk about empty calories!), but for an occasional treat, it was Hostess only!

On the other hand... I do try to support the local bakery now and then, and it clearly beats either of the industrial bakeries!


----------



## JohnR66 (Jan 27, 2013)

Steve K said:


> no disrespect to Miss Debbie, but her goods are not a match for those of the recently departed Hostess! The quality of the materials is very apparent, and the "chocolate" in the little Debbie products is a pale shadow of that of the Hostess goodies.



I agree except for one thing. The Little Debbie Boston Creme Rolls. Hostess don't come close. I have given up pop and a lot of other crap in my diet, but not those!


----------



## jtr1962 (Jan 27, 2013)

The Little Debbie nutty bars and peanut butter crunch bars are pretty good. Their brownies are terrible. As for Twinkies and anything similar, I never really developed a taste for it. Too sweet for me, and I'm not big on the fillings or frostings they use (basically sweetened shortenings). I don't much like cake either with that type of frosting. Give me something with real whipped cream though and I'm in heaven.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 3, 2013)

I tried one of the Little Debbie Cloud Cakes this evening; though it's been some time since I've have a Twinkie, the Debbie rendition is very good, possibly better. The cake is slightly more moist and the cream tastes a bit more dense, basically like a really fresh Twinkie. 

As far as chocolate cake goes, nobody bothers with store-bought versions once they know about 5-minute cake.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 3, 2013)

lensman said:


> I still have one from 1992. Do you think now is the time to sell it on eBay? Are prices peaking?


It may be worth more than you think. Once GHEE attains an age of at least ten years it is considered "MEDICINAL" and commands a higher price. In North America in the 21st century "Medicinal Twinkies" doesn't really seem like much of a stretch to me.


----------



## BIGLOU (Feb 3, 2013)

Just my 2 cents does anyone like the Marinela's Gansitos (means little goose in spanish) they are the size of a Twinkie but not only creme filled but also strawberry filled, chocolate covered with chocolate sprinkles. These are sweet not comparing them to the Twinkies but also a good munchie.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 3, 2013)

BIGLOU said:


> Just my 2 cents does anyone like the Marinela's Gansitos (means little goose in spanish) they are the size of a Twinkie but not only creme filled but also strawberry filled, chocolate covered with chocolate sprinkles. These are sweet not comparing them to the Twinkies but also a good munchie.



I think I might have tried something like that once. Tasted like a chocolate covered soggy peanut butter and jelly sandwich. It was gross.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 27, 2013)

Flowers Foods to complete buyout of Hostess - no other company made a bid.


----------



## Thr3Evo (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm surprised they went out of business with Barkley as a fan



(note the hanging one)


----------



## Frijid (Feb 27, 2013)

They had a machine around here at a store (can't remember which) where you could make your own twinkies


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 3, 2013)

Hostess' various brands and products are now fragmented across several brands, here's the breakdown:

Flowers didn't buy Twinkies, they bought Wonder Bread, Nature's Pride, Merita, Home Pride, and Butternut. From Bimbo, they bought Sara Lee and Earthgrains.

Bimbo bought the Beefsteak brand.

The rest of Hostess' snack cake brands, including Twinkies, gets auctioned off at the end of this month. Right now Apollo Global Management and Metropoulos & Co. have the leading bid for Twinkies and the Dolly Madison brand. ("Apollo Metropoulos Twinkies", that's rather grandiose..)

McKee Foods is currently the high bidder for Drake's brand.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 3, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> The rest of Hostess' snack cake brands, including Twinkies, gets auctioned off at the end of this month.



CPF Group Buy?


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 3, 2013)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> CPF Group Buy?



The current bid is $410 million dollars..


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 12, 2013)

No one else is bidding for Twinkies, so it looks like they'll be "Metropoulos Twinkies"; they want to move quickly to have them on sale again by summer.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 12, 2013)

Maybe they'll trade for a titanium custom...


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2013)

to StarHalo --


Thank you for this information.


:thumbsup:


lovecpf
_


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought some Zingers the day after the news hit ... store shelves were thoroughly bare of Twinkies by then. Did it as a nostalgia trip since I generally avoid that particular type of packaged _unhealth_. I can feel my arteries hardening already knowing that they will be back on the market soon.



Sub_Umbra said:


> It may be worth more than you think. Once GHEE attains an age of at least ten years it is considered "MEDICINAL" and commands a higher price. In North America in the 21st century "Medicinal Twinkies" doesn't really seem like much of a stretch to me.



OK, I read this a month later and laughed loud enough to startle the cat - who usually ignores such antics - and maybe even the neighbors.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 15, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Cracker Jack will be introducing caffeinated Cracker Jack'd Power Bites, made with coffee for 70mg caffeine per serving, next year;



Finally got to try these today, and they're _magnificent_; tastes like a cross between a triple chocolate Oreo and fudge cake, covered in chocolate, with just a touch of real coffee blended in darkening up the mocha flavor nicely. I'll definitely be buying these in quantity in the future, will be a fine alternative to a steamy cup of coffee in the middle of a hot summer afternoon. Highly recommended even if you're not a big coffee person, pair with some chocolate milk if you need your day made..


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 19, 2013)

Apollo and Metropoulos have confirmed they want Twinkies on the shelves by June. Metropoulos also owns Pabst beer, and has used Will Ferrell in their ads before, who they'd like to team with Zach Galifianakis for the re-launch campaign. Apollo owns Carl's Jr, which is renown for its racy advertising - the new Twinkies ads should be interesting..


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 25, 2013)

The re-release date is now a solid July 15th, with the new slogan "The Sweetest Comeback In The History Of Ever." The new owners have revamped the distribution system so that Hostess products will be much more widely available than before, including nearly all convenience stores and now also dollar stores. Prices of all items will be identical to when they were discontinued.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 11, 2013)

Monday:


----------



## orbital (Jul 11, 2013)

^

I heard they'll be shipped frozen from now on,, that actually sounds good


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 12, 2013)

Frozen Twinkies, that does sound good. When I was a kid I lived in Okinawa for three and a half years. Tropical climate without air conditioning, so mom put a lot of things in the freezer to keep them fresh. 50 years later, I still remember how good those little white frozen donuts were. I'd always take two, gnaw on the first while the second one thawed. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 13, 2013)

They've shown up a couple of days early in selected Wal-Marts. Our long national nightmare is over.


----------



## Norman (Jul 27, 2013)

Hmmm....the new Twinkies are slightly different from the ones before Hostess went under. I wonder if the Canadian Twinkies are the old size or the new size. I think a box of 10 was on sale for $3 last week.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/07/15/twinkies-release-smaller/2517709/

Story Highlights
* New Twinkies have a weight of 38.5 grams per cake. Old twinkies have a weight of 42.5 grams per cake
* Smaller size was developed before the predecessor company filed for bankruptcy
* Smaller size means fewer calories - about 135 calories per cake vs. 150 before

[...]the longer shelf life of Twinkies reported by The AP earlier this month was made by the predecessor company right before it went bankrupt. The 45-day shelf life, up from 26 days, was a separate change and hit shelves Nov. 1, she said.

For retailers who request it, the company also said it's freezing Twinkies so stores can stamp their own expiration dates on them.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 28, 2013)

I've heard the new Twinkies referred to as _Shrinkies_.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 28, 2013)

I have yet to see Hostess products return to convenience stores.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jul 28, 2013)

Reminds me of everything else on the shelves. Either pay more for same size or pay the same for slighly less. Haagen daz...not a pint anymore. Neither are the regular ice cream containers......half a gallon isn't half a gallon...nor are 12 ounce beers..


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 28, 2013)

idleprocess said:


> I have yet to see Hostess products return to convenience stores.



I haven't looked all that hard; I'll glance at the end isles when I'm at line at the store, or briefly scan the snack section at the gas station, but yeah, I'm not seeing any Hostess either.



JasonC8301 said:


> nor are 12 ounce beers..



What beer are you drinking?!


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jul 29, 2013)

I drink a lot of paulaners hefe weissen, sierra nevada kellerweiss, and sam adams cherry wheat. I noticed the 11.2 ounce container when I looked at a friend's mikes hard lemonade to make fun of him.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 29, 2013)

JasonC8301 said:


> I noticed the 11.2 ounce container when I looked at a friend's mikes hard lemonade to make fun of him.



Ah, gotta share the craft beers to prevent your friends the embarrassment of whatever macro-breweries are doing to them this month; funky-shaped cans, color-changing bottles, etc..


----------



## Steve K (Jul 30, 2013)

JasonC8301 said:


> I drink a lot of paulaners hefe weissen, sierra nevada kellerweiss, and sam adams cherry wheat. I noticed the 11.2 ounce container when I looked at a friend's mikes hard lemonade to make fun of him.



well.... I wouldn't call a Hard Lemonade a beer, so that doesn't really qualify as violating the 12 oz rule.. but it does set an bad precedent. 

At the risk of wandering too far OT, I did pick up a pint of Ben & Jerry ice cream yesterday, and the lid said "still 16 ounces!". Presumably other ice cream producers are shrinking their nominal pint package??

There actually is some value in shrinking the package sizes... it helps with portion control. That's probably not what is motivating the smaller packages, though.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 30, 2013)

Steve K said:


> There actually is some value in shrinking the package sizes... it helps with portion control. That's probably not what is motivating the smaller packages, though.


If the price drops when the package size shrinks, fine, but usually that's not the case. The $0.99 bag of potato chips used to be 8 or 9 ounces not long ago. Now it's down to 3.5 ounces. This is in the span of a few years. In fact, I've noticed the prices of most food is rising dramatically faster than the general inflation rate. The price of snacks however has gone through the roof.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jul 30, 2013)

Got that right. The price on everything in the snack machines at work is now over $1.00, I simply refuse to buy any kind of junk food that requires the insertion of more than one dollar to purchase. Evidently, from the lack of use, apparently I am not alone. Hardly see anyone buying from it now. There comes a point when you say "enough is enough already"! No more.


----------



## SemiMan (Jul 30, 2013)

At some point it had to go over 5c, then 10c, then 25c .... Then .....

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SemiMan (Jul 30, 2013)

The new bags are 75% the size of the old ones. The 3.5 is a new size. 7-8 ounce was standard and was dropped to 5-6. The 9-10 ounce is a new size.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 30, 2013)

cbxer55 said:


> Got that right. The price on everything in the snack machines at work is now over $1.00, I simply refuse to buy any kind of junk food that requires the insertion of more than one dollar to purchase. Evidently, from the lack of use, apparently I am not alone. Hardly see anyone buying from it now. There comes a point when you say "enough is enough already"! No more.



A reseller can do relatively little but pass the costs on to its customers when prices rise.

The vending operator at my building has removed all the vending machines and installed a single self-service market in a central location. The market takes plastic or cash, applying the lesson that food service learned about 10 years ago - people spend more when paying with less _real seeming_ plastic than they will with hard currency. Since plenty of folks buy several things at once, that also transforms numerous small transactions into a single transaction, reducing the bite that credit card processing extracts from their bottom line.

The cash aspect is interesting - bills only with no change. There's an allegedly-painless account setup one can perform at the machine that lets you pay from your tab with a fingerprint scan. Some of my more paranoid co-workers refuse to use it since _they could track you_ ... as if merely glancing at most of us wasn't indication of marginal eating habits.

The market solves a number of problems for the vending operator that lead to lost sales such as the increasing rarity of people carrying cash, rarely-working bill scanners, broken vending machines, the need to stock product compatible with vending machines, the limited selection of products that you can offer at a number of distributed locations, and the lack of feedback customers are willing to give. Selection is nearly as good as the tiny convenience stores of 10+ years ago. There are cameras watching the whole thing and since it's been there for several weeks without building-wide e-mails about pilfering the market nor any disciplinary action, I guess the shrinkage rate has been non-existent to low.

Prices are, of course, not particularly _competitive_ with even the 7-11 within easy walking distance. Also - neither stocks Hostess products at present time.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 30, 2013)

Ah ha - 'bout an hour ago at the store. These were the only Hostess snacks in stock, the entire section was otherwise plugged with Little Debbie products:


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 29, 2016)

True story: The Playboy Mansion has been sold to the owner of Hostess, the company that makes Twinkies. 

Jimmy Fallon: "The Playboy Mansion was sold to Hostess, which makes sense, since that place has seen its share of Ho-Hos and Ding Dongs."


----------



## jumboroll (Aug 29, 2016)

I think Twinkies are really overhyped, for me it's too sweet.


----------

